
Show HN: Nemesis is a social synchronous multiplayer platform on Android - mikespax
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.nemesis.nemesis&referrer=utm_source%3DShow%2520Hacker%2520News
======
mikespax
Have a bit more details on a related Reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidGaming/comments/41j2uo/devfr...](https://www.reddit.com/r/AndroidGaming/comments/41j2uo/devfree_nemesis_is_a_social_synchronous)

We also have a new version coming out soon, that we're hoping is a bit slicker
in design: [http://i.imgur.com/M8jPeQV.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/M8jPeQV.jpg)

Still lots of bugs to fix, but we're working on it!

